# a few newer pics of my gu . . .



## Jer723 (May 17, 2009)

I just wanted to compare the old to the new, tell me wat you think.
OLD







NEW


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2009)

He looks nice and healthy.


----------



## Dom3rd (May 17, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Jer723 (May 17, 2009)

thanks


----------



## ColdThirst (May 18, 2009)

My girlfriend says hes sooooo cute!!! haha

I say he looks cool to


----------



## jmiles50 (May 19, 2009)

Pic #6 is AWESOME


----------



## Jer723 (May 19, 2009)

thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## MizM (May 19, 2009)

I love the second pic, where he's giving us all raspberries!!!  Whatta cutie!


----------



## k412 (May 20, 2009)

You have a very cute red baby!
Great pictures.


----------



## FoxxCola (May 27, 2009)

He looks super happy and healthy!


----------



## kethry (Jun 1, 2009)

cute little tegu...!


----------



## k412 (Jun 3, 2009)

Very cute Tegu baby!
Kethry, nice avatar!


----------

